# spring?



## strollingbones (Apr 20, 2011)

my weeping wtf?  got it on sale....it was suppose to bloom red...bloomed white for a short period then leafed out....

this tree is in its 2nd year....







assorted apple blooms:


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 20, 2011)

when my son got thor for me....he stated the dog's only purpose was to watch over me 24/7....so he trained thor to do just that....do you have any concept of what its like to be shadowed by a 100 lb doberman all the damned time?


----------



## Grace (Apr 20, 2011)

Pretty pics!
The weeping willow tree...maybe it needs a shot of Vitamin B1?

I'll take some pics of my blooming goodies in the front and back yard tomorrow. I love seeing people's yards and greenery.


----------



## Grace (Apr 20, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> when my son got thor for me....he stated the dog's only purpose was to watch over me 24/7....so he trained thor to do just that....do you have any concept of what its like to be shadowed by a 100 lb doberman all the damned time?



Awww! I love Thor's face! And yes. I know what it feels like. My girl does that. I call her my shadow. Where I am, she is. Always looking at me. Same expression. Don't you just love it?


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 20, 2011)

its not a weeping willow.....alt got it last year....it wasnt marked and was 50% off....the salesman said it was red .....but its a pretty tree

i looked at a contorted hazelnut or henry louder walking stick but i just cant break with the 80 bucks it will take....i just keep saying..80 bucks for the dogs to piss on it...it was rather pretty


----------



## Grace (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks like a willow to me. But, I am no expert so no telling.
Ex bought me a few trees last summer. One is a birch. I thought for sure it died during the winter (it was half off too. Poor thing was sick). But, I saw buds on it last month and I was thrilled. It looks really good now. He went to the swap meet and bought me two honeysuckles, a 15 ft tall olive tree and a fir tree all for 50 bucks.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 20, 2011)

you got to watch that buying trees on sale....i got 5 or  6 at once....i got a great deal....hubby wasnt too damned happy about having to dig and plant and water  etc....we now get one tree a year ...


----------



## Grace (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh, I could go bonkers in a nursery. I want everything!
I did all the digging, planting, pruning, watering. I still do, too. When I can. Good days? I am out in the yard happily doing all that needs done. Heck, I even put the fence up by myself. Complete with concrete posts. The gate was a pain in the ass, but I got it done. On bad days, I look out the window wistfully.

I just planted corn and scallions in the garden day before yesterday. I wanted more flowers too, but I didn't have enough money and ex was at work otherwise he would have bought them for me. That's my job. Taking care of the yard and the house. I do both. When able.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 20, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> when my son got thor for me....he stated the dog's only purpose was to watch over me 24/7....so he trained thor to do just that....do you have any concept of what its like to be shadowed by a 100 lb doberman all the damned time?



I do. My 175lb Mastiff did the same thing.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks Bones ,
The pictures are really nice.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> when my son got thor for me....he stated the dog's only purpose was to watch over me 24/7....so he trained thor to do just that....do you have any concept of what its like to be shadowed by a 100 lb doberman all the damned time?


 
He certainly has the watching part down!! LOL!


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

Grace said:


> Looks like a willow to me. But, I am no expert so no telling.
> Ex bought me a few trees last summer. One is a birch. I thought for sure it died during the winter (it was half off too. Poor thing was sick). But, I saw buds on it last month and I was thrilled. It looks really good now. He went to the swap meet and bought me two honeysuckles, a 15 ft tall olive tree and a fir tree all for 50 bucks.


 
No, willows don't have pink flowers to my knowledge.

Weeping WTF is probably pretty accurate. It's probably a sort of cherry.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Apr 20, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> my weeping wtf?  got it on sale....it was suppose to bloom red...bloomed white for a short period then leafed out....
> 
> this tree is in its 2nd year....



Use Miracle Grow, a 10-10-10 or 20-20-20 fertilizer. Avoid fertilizing the tree directly. Instead, fertilize the trees soil.

You will be happy


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

Ornamental weeping cherry blossoms.






Without blossoms. Compare the leaves.


----------



## Granny (Apr 20, 2011)

Weeping cherry - gorgeous when in bloom.  They get really big.  I'd say the crappy weather and a few late frosts is the culprit this year. 

Second picture is a redbud tree - awesome when in bloom and particularly when they seem to be growing out of the rocks on mountain highways.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2011)

There are dwarf ones, too. I planted one in my front yard when I was married and it's still there, only now it's beautiful. It took it a few years to really establish itself...it was kinda lopsided for a couple of years with just one or two really robust branches.

But now it's beautiful.


----------



## Grace (Apr 20, 2011)

Love the pics! Thanks for reminding me to take some of mine today.


----------



## Grace (Apr 20, 2011)

Apple buds ^





^ Tree I got on sale that I thought died. Nope. It didn't.





I call this the Crepe Paper Flower because it is looks and feels like crepe.^





My plum tree has lots on it! ^





A very small part of my secret garden where I hang out ^


----------



## westwall (Apr 20, 2011)

It's been too cold for my daughters garden to be replanted.  As soon as it gets warmer we will be planting pumpkins and squash for sure, maybe some carrots too.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 22, 2011)

Ah a thread i can get into 






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]

hatching preying mantis






[/IMG]






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Grace (Apr 22, 2011)

LOVE it, spoon!!! The baby birds, the mantis' are great! Love your house. Is the river pic nearby you?


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 22, 2011)

Grace said:


> LOVE it, spoon!!! The baby birds, the mantis' are great! Love your house. Is the river pic nearby you?



Thanks,  yes, in the woods behind my house.


----------



## Grace (Apr 22, 2011)

Lovely place. Are you a hermit too?


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 22, 2011)

Grace said:


> Lovely place. Are you a hermit too?



lol, sort of.  i would classify myself as a loner.  I live in a fairly secluded area. on a private road surrounded by  woods.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 22, 2011)

[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]













[/IMG]


----------



## Grace (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## The Infidel (Apr 22, 2011)

Grace said:


> LOVE it, spoon!!! The baby birds, the mantis' are great! Love your house. Is the river pic nearby you?


----------



## Shogun (Apr 22, 2011)

I could only plant in pots while living in the apartment.  NOW I have a nice back yard with plenty of sunlight so I've dug out a bitchin' garden.  Fuck yea.


----------



## Grace (Apr 22, 2011)

Shogun said:


> I could only plant in pots while living in the apartment.  NOW I have a nice back yard with plenty of sunlight so I've dug out a bitchin' garden.  Fuck yea.



Pics of the work in progress!!!


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 23, 2011)

damn spoon you can come to my place and work....love the praying mantis pic and the baby birds


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 23, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> damn spoon you can come to my place and work....love the praying mantis pic and the baby birds



Thanks.  The bird and praying mantis where from last spring.  it's still kind of wintery here. the nest was baby robins and the one in my hand was a wren. it was the runt and got booted out of the nest.   the pond I dug by hand.  it's 16' x 22' and about 5 1/2' deep.  Home to about 100 koi and Shebunkins. Snakes, turtles and countless frogs.  you can see the snake is eating one of the baby fish.

there are about 35 deer on the property. the one in the picture eats out of my hand


----------



## chikenwing (Apr 23, 2011)

Spring??? where!!


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 23, 2011)

This was spring by us last week






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]

the deer still have their winter grey

Ah more like it - 






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]

oh a really cool thing. see those wood chips in the last picture? well they aren't woodchips. they are recycled tires.  I was having a trailer load of mulch delivered every year.  4 years ago i went with the recycled tires.  They will probably last for about 15 - 20 yrs.  They cost only slightly more that what a load of mulch was costing me. so the payback is great. Plus it was enviromentally friendly and makes use of old tires


----------



## Spoonman (May 7, 2011)




----------



## jammykirsten (Jul 4, 2011)

They get really big. I'd say the crappy weather and a few late frosts is the culprit this year.


----------

